# Home Brew And Gout



## Siborg (26/2/10)

I have just poured a glass of my little creatures bright ale clone that has been bottle carbing for about a week to taste it. My mum, watching, states that I should be "careful" with home brew because she was talking to my auntie the other night who said that her ex-husband used to get gout from drinking his home brew .I now know that my uncle used to brew his own... I certainly knew he was a big drinker, though.

So my question is this: Can gout arise from drinking home brew? A bit of googling lead me to some "reliable" sources that state that high yeast content foods and drinks and excessive alcohol can cause gout in patients. Other sources state that the causes of gout are unknown and are, in fact, hereditary, meaning if your relatives had or have it, you may too. Bear in mind the uncle I described is not my blood relative, so I cannot share any genetic traits with him (thank God)


----------



## themonkeysback (26/2/10)

Siborg said:


> I have just poured a glass of my little creatures bright ale clone that has been bottle carbing for about a week to taste it. My mum, watching, states that I should be "careful" with home brew because she was talking to my auntie the other night who said that her ex-husband used to get gout from drinking his home brew .I now know that my uncle used to brew his own... I certainly knew he was a big drinker, though.
> 
> So my question is this: Can gout arise from drinking home brew? A bit of googling lead me to some "reliable" sources that state that high yeast content foods and drinks and excessive alcohol can cause gout in patients. Other sources state that the causes of gout are unknown and are, in fact, hereditary, meaning if your relatives had or have it, you may too. Bear in mind the uncle I described is not my blood relative, so I cannot share any genetic traits with him (thank God)



Mate,

Makes no difference whether it is home brew beer or otherwise, it is simply the more you drink, the more likely you are to get gout!


----------



## HoppingMad (26/2/10)

> Lowering intake of meat and seafood, consuming adequate vitamin C, limiting alcohol and fructose ingestion, and avoiding obesity have all been shown to be effective in preventing gout.[1] Any lifestyle change that reduces blood pressure will have a favorable effect, but there are concerns that medications for hypertension may aggravate gout. - Source Wikipedia



Don't see homebrew mentioned here. But alcohol is. Essentially it's about balance. Gout has been associated with excess for centuries, so if you don't do meat, seafood, alcohol, and fructose excessively you should be fine.  

Hopper.


----------



## Dazza_devil (26/2/10)

I wouldn't worry about it if you haven't got it. Worry about it when you do.
My mum told me beer was good for me and to drink as much as I can.
If you can manage to get gout then you've done well and adjust your intake accordingly. As if often with ailments, it's as much of what you have ingested as what you haven't.


----------



## Screwtop (26/2/10)

themonkeysback said:


> Mate,
> 
> Makes no difference whether it is home brew beer or otherwise, it is simply the more you drink, the more likely you are to get gout!






HoppingMad said:


> Don't see homebrew mentioned here. But alcohol is. Essentially it's about balance. Gout has been associated with excess for centuries, so if you don't do meat, seafood, alcohol, and fructose excessively you should be fine.
> 
> Hopper.




Sorry to dispel myth and bullshit, but as a long time sufferer of gout: The foods to limit are Purine rich foods. I get Gout in the ankle, big toe, knee, elbow etc and also suffer from Meniere's Syndrome which is basically Seasickness without being at sea, due to Otoliths or crystalline deposits of uric acid in the inner ear.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Siborg (26/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Sorry to dispel myth and bullshit, but as a long time sufferer of gout: The foods to limit are Purine rich foods. I get Gout in the ankle, big toe, knee, elbow etc and also suffer from Meniere's Syndrome which is basically Seasickness without being at sea, due to Otoliths or crystalline deposits of uric acid in the inner ear.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


Googled "gout and homebrew" Got this from first hit (forum):

_"found this online... Not sure how reputable:

What's this got to do with homebrew?
Beer is the only alcoholic beverage with a measurable purine content
(ref 1) (despite what many diet books may tell you!). The primary
purines in beer are the nucleosides guanosine and adenosine, and derive
from the
breakdown of malt proteins. Beer may contain up to 150mg/l of these two
(2). All malt beers tend to have higher purine content than those made
with lower protein adjuncts. Yeast also contains purines. Any alcoholic
drink will suppress uric acid excretion in a gouty person, hence will
elevate blood uric acid levels, but beer more so than others.
Isohumulones (from hops) have also been suggested as playing a role in
decreasing uric acid excretion (3). Drinking beer on successive days
will further suppress uric acid excretion in gouty people."
_
Apparently organ meats (mmm, liver :wacko: ) and other meats with high nuclear material (ie. purines) can lead to gout.

Leads me to associate it to more of a genetic background. Ie. You're more susceptible to gout or not depending on your genes.


----------



## Parrothead (26/2/10)

For what its worth, I've had episodes of gout since 1984 - about 15 years before I started home brewing. I have also read the theories on the connection between gout and alcohol, certain foods, little green men from Mars.........and have never noticed a difference one way or the other. For example, last year I could not drink alcohol for a 12 week period due to some surgery, and was on a very strictly controlled diet. A lot of soft, bland foods. During that time, I had two of the most painful episodes of gout ever. Since then, nothing. Go figure.


----------



## Cocko (26/2/10)

Gout: A disease in which defective metabolism of uric acid causes arthritis, esp. in the smaller bones of the feet, deposition of chalkstones, and episodes of acute pain.

Make the link...... Ummmm......


----------



## Bandito (26/2/10)

I had gout once. When I got it, I had been eating a lot of tinned smoked oysters (high in purines). My doctor told me about the whole concept that eating rich foods particurarily offal etc causes a buildup of uric acid. I stopped eating smoked oysters on crackers and a month later I was fine.

In my opinion, if you are drinking enough beer to cause gout - you should cut down your intake, as other organs are likely to be severely effected aswell. 

(oh, not meant for screwtop - obviously you know what you are doing (I am alergic to chicken and poppy seeds!) nature is cruel sometimes) Thats the definition of gout - sometimes it comes on with no provocation.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Sorry to dispel myth and bullshit, but as a long time sufferer of gout: The foods to limit are Purine rich foods. I get Gout in the ankle, big toe, knee, elbow etc and also suffer from Meniere's Syndrome which is basically Seasickness without being at sea, due to Otoliths or crystalline deposits of uric acid in the inner ear.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Screwy, we'll have to get together for a mutual whinge, I'm also a long time gout sufferer, mostly in the right foot, big toe and associated bursitis in the knee. I suffered really badly for most of the last year but have been gout free for about six months now. I gave up purine rich legumes: I had been eating a lot of vegan curries at Latchmi's Indian cafe in Fortitude valley, chick peas and lentils and soya to the extreme, and drinking a litre of soy milk a day a part of a particular diet as well as cooking a lot of dahl and chickpea curries at home. I can drink like a fish now and no gout. 

:beerbang:


----------



## Scruffy (27/2/10)

Just done some internet thingy and it's easy...! 

...just avoid alcohol, anchovies, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms, consomm, herring, meat gravies, broth, bouillon, mussels, sardines, red meats, organ meats, processed meats (hot dogs, lunch meats, etc.), fried foods, roasted nuts, any food cooked in oil (heated oil destroys vitamin E), rich foods (cakes, sugar products, white flour products), dark greens vegetables, dried fruits, fish, caffeine, beans, lentils, eggs, oatmeal, peas, poultry, yeast products, acetaminophen, low doses of aspirin, artificial sweeteners, HFCS, Carbonated soft drinks & fizzy drinks , Cigarettes , Flour (white wheat), Goat, Lamb, Pastries & cakes from white flour, Pork, Sugar, Beer, Brown sugar, Deer, Chocolate, Coffee , Custard with white sugar, Jams, Jellies, Liquor , Pasta, Rabbit, Semolina, Table salt refined & iodized, Tea black, Turkey, Breads White / Wheat, White rice, commercial vinegar.

Fek!


----------



## Screwtop (27/2/10)

Yes purine is contained in lots of food and beverages. Some seem to affect people more that others.



Bandito said:


> I am alergic to chicken and poppy seeds!) nature is cruel sometimes



Cruel alright, two sons suffer allergic anaphylactic reactions requiring hospital treatment. One from shellfish the other from aspirin and ibuprofen. Oldest son loves prawns................says one day he is going to buy a kilo and eat them in the hospital carpark :lol:



BribieG said:


> Screwy, we'll have to get together for a mutual whinge, I'm also a long time gout sufferer, mostly in the right foot, big toe and associated bursitis in the knee. I suffered really badly for most of the last year but have been gout free for about six months now. I gave up purine rich legumes: I had been eating a lot of vegan curries at Latchmi's Indian cafe in Fortitude valley, chick peas and lentils and soya to the extreme, and drinking a litre of soy milk a day a part of a particular diet as well as cooking a lot of dahl and chickpea curries at home. I can drink like a fish now and no gout.
> 
> :beerbang:



Bastard of an affliction Bribie, no pain as bad eh. Diet I was on after surgery contained a lot of tinned fish and legumes :lol: didn't last long. Now I have permanent Fibromyalgia caused by the cholesterol lowering drugs I was on. Pain...........seems thats my lot!!!

Screwy


----------



## QSR (27/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> Just done some internet thingy and it's easy...!
> 
> ...just avoid alcohol, anchovies, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms, consomm, herring, meat gravies, broth, bouillon, mussels, sardines, red meats, organ meats, processed meats (hot dogs, lunch meats, etc.), fried foods, roasted nuts, any food cooked in oil (heated oil destroys vitamin E), rich foods (cakes, sugar products, white flour products), dark greens vegetables, dried fruits, fish, caffeine, beans, lentils, eggs, oatmeal, peas, poultry, yeast products, acetaminophen, low doses of aspirin, artificial sweeteners, HFCS, Carbonated soft drinks & fizzy drinks , Cigarettes , Flour (white wheat), Goat, Lamb, Pastries & cakes from white flour, Pork, Sugar, Beer, Brown sugar, Deer, Chocolate, Coffee , Custard with white sugar, Jams, Jellies, Liquor , Pasta, Rabbit, Semolina, Table salt refined & iodized, Tea black, Turkey, Breads White / Wheat, White rice, commercial vinegar.
> 
> Fek!



You forgot one thing Scruffy...........................*Air* !


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/10)

Screwy: to drag down your cholesterol without drugs, if you have a garden then grow yourself a mob of eggplants and okra and eat some every day, and skull a tablespoon of psyllium (the pure stuff not the expensive Metamucil ripoff variety) in a big cup of skim milk. :beerbang: Or better, a cup of almonds blended into almond milk.

check this, but of course forget the soya and legume component. I eat 3 eggs a day, which have been shown to actually increase HDL and lower LDL.


----------



## praxis178 (27/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> Just done some internet thingy and it's easy...!
> 
> ...just avoid alcohol, anchovies, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms, consomm, herring, meat gravies, broth, bouillon, mussels, sardines, red meats, organ meats, processed meats (hot dogs, lunch meats, etc.), fried foods, roasted nuts, any food cooked in oil (heated oil destroys vitamin E), rich foods (cakes, sugar products, white flour products), dark greens vegetables, dried fruits, fish, caffeine, beans, lentils, eggs, oatmeal, peas, poultry, yeast products, acetaminophen, low doses of aspirin, artificial sweeteners, HFCS, Carbonated soft drinks & fizzy drinks , Cigarettes , Flour (white wheat), Goat, Lamb, Pastries & cakes from white flour, Pork, Sugar, Beer, Brown sugar, Deer, Chocolate, Coffee , Custard with white sugar, Jams, Jellies, Liquor , Pasta, Rabbit, Semolina, Table salt refined & iodized, Tea black, Turkey, Breads White / Wheat, White rice, commercial vinegar.
> 
> Fek!



Hmm, I guess that leaves us with air and water..... Bugger that, I'll take the gout, I likes me food tooooooo much! h34r:


----------



## Eater (4/5/10)

Gday All
Having just had a decent nice debilitating session of gout in most of the joints in my left foot I have to tip my hat to Screwtop and his levels of daily pain he must go through. Blood tests confirmed high uric acid levels and they immediately put me on a 6 month course of Alpurinol and standard Indocid (which has a great side effect it seems of making me feel stomach ill) to combat the current levels of swelling and pain. Dad has it and as far as he can remember all of the males in my family going back at least 4 generations have had it, maybe it's where we get the surname from in dark memory.

IMHO it's all about trigger foods that cause the build-up to begin, and if not monitored correctly lead into full blown gout. Reading back over the posts I can see tinned smoked oysters cauliflower and asparagus along with processed meats, all of which I was having in high amounts the week before.
And light beer

(Has to be the light beer
Never had the stuff in amounts more than two bottles before, but attempted to go an entire 2 day BBQ/Pool/Cricket event in the Darwin heat about a fortnight ago with a carton of James Boags premium light and within 2 days the first signs were showing of gout in full build-up.)

So my questions are: Do other gout sufferers have a particular trigger food? Do you think it's simply dehydration with high purine foods ingested? Or is it simply a curse that strikes without care or warning?


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/10)

Sily tales! I was just at the doctor's and he was all 'you're damaging your kidneys, cut back on the alcohol' pah!





...I think I might drink a little less.


----------



## DUANNE (4/5/10)

one of my mates is the complete opposite of the op.if he has 6 stubbies of carlton hell cop a bad case of gout the next day, but he can drink my hb all night and not cop a thing.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (4/5/10)

I get it really bad if I have really overly sweet and\or rich desserts and\or lots of red wine. Never had it with beer though.


----------



## Screwtop (4/5/10)

Two visits to the Rheumatologist and xRays and one visit to Coronary Specialist last week, burnt $1,200 on them plus some more on new drugs...................BUT seem to be getting some relief. If I eat anything containing Ginger the pain starts that night, always during the night, specialist thought Ginger was an odd trigger. Have had the Ginger problem for 20 odd years, plus anything containing high amounts of purine, legumes, sardines and offal meats sets mine off. Rheumatologist says that if I am put on the correct dose of allopurinol I should be able to eat anything, so he's fiddling with the daily dosage............still sceptical, been on gout drugs for a lot of years now and foods still trigger attacks.

Screwy


----------



## poppa joe (4/5/10)

Just got over a Gout Attack..
Doctor said Red Meat and Prawns were no good for it..
PJ


----------



## zoidbergmerc (4/5/10)

I think you need some medicinal marijuana


----------



## jzani (4/5/10)

On the upside, alcohol (in moderation) helps to reduce the chance of heart disease. 

Even better yet, it helps to ensure you are not a boring bastard and you have a lot of social fun! 


My sympathies to the gout sufferers, it's surely a tough choice to make :icon_drunk:


----------



## unrealeous (4/5/10)

zoidbergmerc said:


> I think you need some medicinal marijuana


Hops and Hemp are very closely related...

So next time you are thinking of dry hopping, maybe you could do so dry hemping.

Linky


----------

